# Tomcat PermGen Überlaufen schon vorab festellen?



## dmike (22. Aug 2012)

Das Ewige Problem mit dem Perm Gen ist lästig und hinlänglich bekannt.


Wäre's denn nicht möglich dem Tomcat zu sagen, dass das Deployment sofort abgebrochen wird, falls der Permgen schon zu einem bestimmten %-Satz voll ist. Anstatt zu warten, bis das Deplyoment abbricht, konnte man so gleich feststellen, dass ein Restart mal wieder angebracht ist.


----------



## TheDarkRose (22. Aug 2012)

Oder richtig programmieren ^^

Mir ist kein Tool, außer komplette Profiler, die den PermGen Space beobachten. In der Manager Status Seite ist leider nur der Heap Space.

Als Workaround könntest du aber auch den PermGen Space erhöhen.


----------



## dmike (23. Aug 2012)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> Oder richtig programmieren ^^


das liegt manchmal aber auch 3rd party tools...


2h spater und SO weiss mal wieder die Antwort

java - Howto monitor PermGen space usage before redeploying in Tomcat - Stack Overflow

Ich werd den Vorschlag mal versuchen.....


----------



## TheDarkRose (23. Aug 2012)

dmike hat gesagt.:


> das liegt manchmal aber auch 3rd party tools...



Ja leider, Hibernate ist da ein Kanditat

Hmm, ob man die Beanabfrage irgendwie in Nagios einbauen kann?


----------



## nillehammer (23. Aug 2012)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm, ob man die Beanabfrage irgendwie in Nagios einbauen kann?


Schreib Dir eine kleine Java-Anwendung, die nagios-Konform auf System.out schreibt. Dann noch ein kleines Wrapper-Script, das Du in der nagios-Konfig einbindest. Fertig.

Auf nagios-Exchange gibt's auch schon fertige Sachen: Nagios Exchange - Java Applications and Servers
Hab ich aber nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## TheDarkRose (23. Aug 2012)

check_jmx klingt interessant, sind über JMX diese Infos auch erreichbar?


----------



## nillehammer (23. Aug 2012)

Wie gesagt, habe es nicht selbst ausprobiert, aber laut dem weiter unten (dmike's Post) verlinkten Stack Overflow-Artikel ist das wohl über JMX auslesbar.


----------



## maki (23. Aug 2012)

Früher gab es mal ein Tool das hies Tomcat Probe, wurde dann umbenannt in Lambda Probe, jetzt gibt es einen Fork der u.a. auch mit Tomcat 7 funzen soll, nennt sich Psi Probe: 
psi-probe - Advanced manager and monitor for Apache Tomcat, forked from Lambda Probe - Google Project Hosting

Eine Monitoring WebApp, die neben PermGen, Heap, etc. pp. noch viel mehr anzeigt.


----------



## dmike (24. Aug 2012)

was lesen meine entzündeten augen..


So wird JDK 8 aussehen: Zeitplan und Feature-Set

vm/gc
  Remove the Permanent Generation

@maki
cooler tip! danke.


----------



## maki (25. Aug 2012)

dmike hat gesagt.:


> was lesen meine entzündeten augen..
> 
> 
> So wird JDK 8 aussehen: Zeitplan und Feature-Set
> ...


Das hatte man eigentlich für Java 7 versprochen


----------

